# MSN-04 Sazabi VS MSN-06S Sinanju



## Haro (Jul 4, 2017)

*Spoiler*: __ 











*VS*



-Respective pilots
-All gear
-Fight takes place at axis
-In character but intent to kill

who takes it?


----------



## Fang (Jul 4, 2017)

Frontal is garbage tier compared to Char.
Sinanju is more advanced then the Sazabi even though not by much, it just has more psychoframes.
Still probably Char.


----------



## Haro (Jul 4, 2017)

Fang said:


> Frontal is garbage tier compared to Char.
> Sinanju is more advanced then the Sazabi even though not by much, it just has more psychoframes.
> Still probably Char.



The sinanju's weaponry never really impressed me. Doesn't it only have a upper grade beam rifle and a Bazooka? For long range combat I mean


----------



## Fang (Jul 4, 2017)

Haro said:


> The sinanju's weaponry never really impressed me. Doesn't it only have a upper grade beam rifle and a Bazooka? For long range combat I mean



It has a beam shotgun and a beam cannon built into its chest.


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 4, 2017)

Haro said:


> The sinanju's weaponry never really impressed me. Doesn't it only have a upper grade beam rifle and a Bazooka? For long range combat I mean



that upper grade beam rifle was punching some holes into the Nahel Argama though

altough iirc it was still weaker than unicorn so eh


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 4, 2017)

That beam rifle does have some stupidly long range to the point the General Revil was literally like what the hell is going on. 


Never understood why they didn't give it funnels though.


----------



## Haro (Jul 4, 2017)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> That beam rifle does have some stupidly long range to the point the General Revil was literally like what the hell is going on.
> 
> 
> Never understood why they didn't give it funnels though.



Yeah always thought that was weird it didn't get any funnels/Bits either.

The Sazabi's beam shot rifle seems to be stronger then it  though even if its lacking the thunderbolt sniper range of it.


----------



## Amae (Jul 4, 2017)

Fang said:


> Frontal is garbage tier compared to Char.
> Sinanju is more advanced then the Sazabi even though not by much, it just has more psychoframes.
> Still probably Char.


Wasn't Char's ghost possessing him?

Sazabi should have stronger weapons, but regardless, all of their stuff are one hit kills if they land besides possibly the funnels.


----------



## Fang (Jul 4, 2017)

Amae said:


> Wasn't Char's ghost possessing him?



No? Where did you get that idea from?


----------



## Amae (Jul 4, 2017)

Lalah's dialogue when talking to Full Frontal: "Yes, I think you've let them know enough of those thoughts you had when you were you, Captain." Also, soul/ghost leaving with Amuro and Lalah.


----------



## Fang (Jul 4, 2017)

I don't think so. That's not at all what I took from it. Char lays his hand on Frontal's shoulder and then the next cut is Frontal dead when Anglo finds him. Frontal was a guy modified into being a clone and brainwashed a Cyber-Newtype into thinking he was an actual clone/duplicate of the real Char. He was never possessing Frontal. 

Its like when people thought Banagher "summoned" Amuro to help him during the scene at the end of episode 5 when the Unicorn was hitching a ride and trying to pull back to the Sleeves/Zimmerman's ship.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 4, 2017)

There was apparently a play that said he did contain part of Char's soul. Not sure how closely related to the series it was.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 5, 2017)

Frontal has some good feats like fending Full psycoframe Unicorn even while holding back using Sinanju, his use of ejecting fuel tanks to create dummy explosion then blitzing Unicorn showed good timing, innovation and speed before he lured it into a trap, round 2 he fought Berserker Banagher in narrow space making it out with minor burns on his suit and held him off(this Banagher that blitzed another NT suit) when Unicorn had hyper beam saber mode(he took damage due to holding back and trying to escape gravity) but nothing impressive to Char, depends on how much of Char's skill he got from his brainwaves, if he's equal then he'd win, if not he'd lose even with more advanced tech overall. Sinanju is superior to Sazabi in mobility and it does share a psycoframe as well but lacks the remotes. Sazabi would take it with Char and use of remotes.

Novel has him displaying memory about axis incident that only Char would know, implication his soul was inside the psycoframe or some such but anime did it's own thing so not sure how much that could apply.


----------



## Fang (Jul 5, 2017)

The novel isn't canon. The anime and the LNs diverge so much like is typical of Sunrise that the animated material will always be the primary canon when it comes to UC. Not sure why "fending off the Unicorn" is impressive considering Banagher is an awful pilot most of the series who got by off the Unicorn's power rather than any real piloting skill.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 5, 2017)

Probably because The Unicorn in Newtype Destroy was a monster. It took down Marida in her own psycoframe Kshatriya in it's debut use and dodged her insane beamspam in their rematch. Because he blitzed Angelo one of the better pilots of Zeon remnants that included vets while the latter was in a NT based suit himself. It also gives him hyper beam sabers and his beam gun made another MS explode upon grazing it. Sinanju and Unicorn do show some impressive aerial combat in round 1 doing incredible manuevres while moving at high speeds.Full psycoframe>>>>cockpit psycoframe in boost to NT capabilities and reactions/thought control of MS considering the whole MS has a psycoframe. Banagher himself is not much, the Unicorn is a full psycoframe MS and Sinanju is not, infact secondary canon says Full Frontal has to operate it manually to some extent and Banagher being bad pilot or not FF ejecting his fuel tanks just at proper time to make a dummy explosion to hide under then blitz Unicorn with Red comet kick is a damn fine move. The fact he does everything against a much superior MS that wrecks other NT aces in NT MS that is designed to be anti-Newtype while holding back is impressive.vLike Bernard Wiseman damaging Alex gundam in CQC even if Chris was poor pilot the Alex let her take down a Kampfer while Bernard just had a Zaku so the feat is impressive for a guy with barely any combat experience and much outclassed MS. 

I know the novels are non canon due to the whole animate=official policy for UC Gundam(they are more lax for AU and even have spin offs as canon for some AU) although in place of no contradiction it seems Sunrise uses them like MSG novels while non canon have some background info on characters as canon, the plot and stuff is not canon however. I'm not saying the anime went with the novel lore, just saying it might be possible. Script of the scene may help better if someone has it,

I'm not saying FF has feats on par with Char, just that he's quite good in his own right. He'd lose this.


----------

